# Recordings o Unusual Instruments



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Concerto for Jew's Harp









Glass Harmonica


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

[


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The Baryton


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

NoCoPilot said:


>


The Glass Harmonica (or Glass Armonica) was invented by Ben Franklin.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pop quiz: What is Beethoven's only work to include the glass armonica?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Melodrama but it's only 1:00 long

Described on the CD as "Muzik zu Friedrich Dunker's Drama: Lenore Prohaska. Composed in 1815 when his health was beginning to decline. It was the third of four pieces, a Soldier's Chorus, A Romance for voice, and the orchestral Trauermusik. For some time there was a false rumor that the armonica had accelerated the physical decline of Beethoven, as large quantities of lead were found in his remains."


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

NoCoPilot said:


> Melodrama but it's only 1:00 long
> 
> Described on the CD as "Muzik zu Friedrich Dunker's Drama: Lenore Prohaska. Composed in 1815 when his health was beginning to decline. It was the third of four pieces, a Soldier's Chorus, A Romance for voice, and the orchestral Trauermusik. For some time there was a false rumor that the armonica had accelerated the physical decline of Beethoven, as large quantities of lead were found in his remains."


Full marks! The short piece is at 3:55 of this video clip.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


>


_Of course_ the didgeridoo player is a white guy with dreadlocks.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

William Barton, in the recording above, is a Native Aboriginal. But the didge doesn't care what color you are.

Or is it the dreadlocks that are the problem? Here's a white didge player without dreads:


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


> William Barton, in the recording above, is a Native Aboriginal. But the didge doesn't care what color you are.
> 
> Or is it the dreadlocks that are the problem? Here's a white didge player without dreads:


The video says that the didgeridoo player is Maxime Éthier (who, after consulting Google, doesn't look much like WIlliam Barton).

Regarding cultural appropriation, some people think that both the didgeridoo and dreadlocks (among other things) should be avoided by people who do not have those things in their particular cultural background. I have mixed feelings about that sort of argument, and on balance I think that we're all richer for sharing cultural stuff (while not being exploitative), especially when it comes to art and music.

I'm not bothered by white people playing didgeridoos or wearing dreadlocks (full disclosure: I am myself a white guy). I just thought it was amusing, since if I'd imagined a string quartet featuring a didgeridoo, I probably would have imagined a white guy with dreadlocks playing it.

Edit: I had the opportunity to briefly try to play a didgeridoo about 20 years ago. I was able to get a sound out of it, and I was pretty pleased with myself.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Music is one area of human endeavor that doesn't care what sex you are, doesn't care what race you are, doesn't care how old you are.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

KenOC said:


> Full marks! The short piece is at 3:55 of this video clip.


Interesting. It's_ narrated._

Interesting story behind the suite, by the way.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eleonore_Prochaska


----------

